

Gangnam Style in Pure CSS (Easter Egg by Google) - chrisacky
http://jsfiddle.net/Layke/7hjTC/show

======
ghubbard
Or you could go direct to the Google page [0] and hover over the coloured
stripe at the bottom.

[0] <http://www.google.com/zeitgeist/2012/#maia-signature>

~~~
jeffjose
Putting it up on jsfiddle lets you see all the html/css/js at the same place,
and also helps you tinker with it.

You could say its one and the same thing, and I'd say it is - but maybe a lil
more :)

-jeff

------
jcl
Note: The animation is pure CSS, but the component graphics are PNGs. Given
the simplicity of the graphics, I was rather hoping the whole thing was styled
divs.

~~~
etler
I wonder, does it count as pure CSS if it's a base64 encoded image?

------
Zirro
<style type="gangnam">

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel

      <style type="강남구">

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome

        <style type="���">

------
Surio
Unbelievable. :-D! Even PSY wouldn't have imagined this kind of success for
that song. Although I suspect, a lot had to do with the spontaneity of the
accompanying music video.

~~~
klibertp
I don't know if it's a good place to ask, but I was puzzled for quite some
time already and can't figure it out on my own... So, the question is, what
made PSY and "Gangnam Style" __this __popular (in the West - I read on
Wikipedia that in Japan it had "luke-warm" reception)? Could someone please
try to explain this to me like I never heard the song and never saw the video?
Thanks.

~~~
Zirro
"I read on Wikipedia that in Japan it had "luke-warm" reception"

Japan and South Korea doesn't have the best of relations, which may explain
why it hasn't taken off there the way it has in many other parts of the world.

~~~
B-Con
They do tend to share popular pop-music, though. Some K-Pop artists convert
their hits to Japanese, and rarely even write in Japanese first.

In general, it wasn't their thing. It was funny and kind of interesting, but
not the sort of thing that captures a whole-sale audience in South Korea or
Japan. That would be my guess as to the reason.

~~~
scottbf10
I think your right about Japan. They love K-Pop, but more so the boy band
style K-Pop.

I'm in South Korea now though, and it is the ONLY song they listen to 24/7
(1st birthday parties, weddings, elementary school art festivals, taekwondo
practice...) Ganganam Style IS the whole-sale epitome of South Korea.

------
DigitalSea
Pure CSS, uses transparent PNG's... Can't say that I am not disappointed the
whole thing wasn't used cleverly styled DIV's, I reckon it can be done.

------
Surio
Related thread on gangnam popularity:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4825537>

------
blt
But he is not doing the horse riding dance!

~~~
misterbwong
if you stay hovered over him, he will :)

~~~
salilpa
I think bit is talking about the part where psy lifts his right hand in the
air and do a cowboy dance

------
seanmccann
I'm getting 503 errors on the images.

